# Read a Norton Ghost image?



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Can it be done, without the Ghost Explorer?

Is G Explorer included with System Works 2003?. 

I would like to avoid installing Norton, but there is info from a ghost image I would really like to get.

I've read it may not even read an NTFS image any way.. 

Back story: Some of you know, my motherboard died last month. With such a major change, allong with a new CPU, my main drive was reformated. :down: 

I do have a ghost image from 6-17-05.. but.. Any way I can get into it?
Or am I just SOL?  

Looking for a program that can read it, without installing all of Norton again.
As it slows my PC's boot time way down.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

You need Ghost Exploer, does not you system works cd boot into ghost recovery console.Hirens boot cd has ghost 8 on which should be able to read ghost files, it's a bit of a download, but and it's free

http://www.9down.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=5360


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It also has Ghost Explorer as a stand-alone install on it. It is about 40Mb and deliberately difficult to find.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

OK, 
1. Why would I need the recovery console?
2. Sure I could install just Ghost, and the explorer, but Norton says it may not be able to read a NTFS image.. 

I can't just restore it, the system has changed too much. I need a way to pull files from it.

Though, I never seen or used Ghost Explorer, so how will it work? Windows based or DOS? 

I need some "hand holding" through this one, It's all new.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Install ghost explorer. If you have the licence for system works you can install it from the Hiren CD. It is a Windows application and the chances are that it will be able to read your back-up. The problem reported is not 100%. it does say you MAY have problems.
The recovery console is not going to help you. Ghost explorer looks and behaves very similar to Windows explorer.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

OK, uh.. My Norton doesn't require a key.. at least not that I know of.
I haven't installed it yet, so I don't know.. It came with the system..


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Also just found the Boot CD download isn't working right now.

I guess I could just install ghost from the system tools CD..

Edit: Found Ver. 7.4 and it's downloading.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

OK, copied all but the last .gho file to the hard drive.. Ran explorer, and it gives me great pain... It can't load it, says corruption in image file.. 

Wahh.. I just want something simple to read it with.

The last file won't copy, something about redundacy error.. 

Any other programs? Or am I just SOL?


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Super-D-38 said:


> OK,
> 1. Why would I need the recovery console?
> 2. Sure I could install just Ghost, and the explorer, but Norton says it may not be able to read a NTFS image..
> 
> ...


Sorry Super D It's been some time since I used ghost and was thinking of ghost 9 recovery were you can restore an whole image or just one file, hope I did not confuse the issue


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Ah, OK.. No worries, I just want in.. 
Seems that won't be happening though.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Does look a bit that way doesn't it!!!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Yep.. Got two blue screens.... I think it was Power DVD that did it..

Right after install and after removal.. It was even playing bad. The vid was all garbled.. WMP worked OK.


----------



## DeKamme (Nov 3, 2005)

Burn the image on another spare harddisk, and then attach this disk to your main PC?


----------

